# Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB



## Zaxarias (29. Juli 2019)

Hej!

Ich liebäugel damit, meinen in die Jahre gekommen i5 3570k mit einem Ryzen 3700x zu ersetzen. Nun habe ich beim rumstöbern bei den Mainboards gesehen, dass es zu manchen MSI Boards die AIO Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB dazu gibt.
Eigentlich wollte ich einen Dark Rock Pro 4 holen.

Nun ist meine Frage, ob für mich diese AIO wohl auch in Frage käme. Eigentlich habe ich gar kein Interesse an einer Wasserkühlung und habe mich nie damit beschäftigt.
Wenn es sie aber dazu gibt und ich mir den DR Pro 4 damit sparen kann, spart das immerhin über 60€
Wenn ich das mit dem Preis für ein MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WIFI gegenrechne kostet das nur noch 150€

Meine Befürchtungen sind nun:
-Wie wartungsintensiv ist so eine AIO? (Den Luftkühler auf meinem i5 3570k habe ich seit fast 7 Jahren da drauf ohne jemals was dran zu machen.)
-Ist das (insb. im idle) lauter als der DR Pro 4? (Ich stelle mir vor, dass die Pumpe ja immer laufen muss, während die Lüfter eines klassischen Kühlers auch mal stillstehen oder sehr langsam drehen können.)

Reizen würde mich ja nun doch das aufgeräumte aussehen im Rechner.

Ich hatte hier im Forum schon bissi gelesen, dass ein 240er Radiator eigentlich nicht so prall ist. Mir geht es aber auch eigentlich nicht darum neue (persönliche) OC Rekorde aufzustellen oder so sondern nur darum, dass ich halt nicht aufgeräumtes Aussehen im Rechner drin gegen mehr Lärm und Wartungsaufwand tauschen will.
Wenn das aber nicht so wäre, würde ich das gerne mal testen, solange es das Angebot noch gibt.

Vielen Dank und lieben Gruß


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2019)

Eine weitere Befürchtung:
Die AiO wird von MSI verschickt und du kannst das erst nach dem Kauf beantragen. Die Versanddauer kann bis zu 8 Wochen dauern.
Also musst du die Zeit mit dem Boxed Kühler abwarten oder du kaufst doch den Dark Rock Pro 4.
Ich würd einen Turmkühler nehmen und die AiO dann verkaufen wenn du sie geliefert bekommst.

Je nach Empfinden kann der Dark Rock Pro 4 im Leerlauf leiser sein.
Die AiO ist dahingehend wartungsfrei das du sie bei Problemen entsorgen kannst. (oder im Garantiezeitraum einschicken/reklamieren)


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juli 2019)

Die selbe AIO  haben wir bei uns in einem Rechner verbaut.

Die Pumpe ist so leise das sie nicht raus gehört werden kann und die Lüfter müssen natürlich richtig geregelt sein damit sie auch mit Idle langsam laufen. Dann sind sie auch leise. Wie jeder Lüfter der höher dreht sind dann auch hier die Lüfter hörbar wenn sie nach CPU-Temperatur höher drehen. In diesem besagtem Rechner war  zuvor ein Alpenföhn K2  drauf und mit der AIO haben wir die selben Temperaturen und haben uns nicht verschlechtert.

AIOs sind wartungsfrei da diese irgendwann sollten sie nicht mehr gut kühlen einfach durch neue ersetzt werden. Denn mit der Zeit setzt sich der Kühler mit Schmutz zu und es verdunstet etwas Kühlflüssigkeit. Natürlich könntest du auch Kühler zerlegen und reinigen, aber das befüllen und entlüften ist bei einer AIO nicht so einfach(aber mit Aufwand möglich).

Also schlecht ist diese AIO in diesem Sinn nicht.


----------



## Zaxarias (29. Juli 2019)

Ok. Dank euch.

Was ist so die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung von so einer AIO? Also bis die nicht mehr so gut kühlt.
Mir ist klar, dass da bereits was nach wenigen Tagen oder Wochen kaputt gehen kann. Aber ich meine mehr so: wovon ist in der Regel auszugehen?
Wahrscheinlich ist es utopisch, die auch 7 Jahre zu verwenden, oder?

Was passiert, wenn z.B. die Pumpe ausfällt? Ein großer Kühler hat ja auch ohne Lüfter (aber mit Gehäuselüftern) noch ein gewisses Kühlpotential, so dass die Temperatur nicht ganz so schlagartig ansteigen würde. Aber - so wie ich mir das vorstelle - ist die Kühlleistung einer Wasserkühlung mit defekter Pumpe ja sehr gering.

Und was passiert, falls die undicht wird? Ich wäre schon traurig, wenn die Kühlflüssigkeit über das MB runter auf die GraKa läuft und mir da alles kaputt geht...


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2019)

Im Garantiezeitraum:
Defekte Pumpe reklamieren und nach erhalt der kompletten neuen AiO diese verbauen.
Undichte AiO reklamieren und wenn dabei andere Sachen beschädigt wurden auf die Kulanz vom Hersteller hoffen. 
(da gibts durchaus positive Beispiele das die beschädigte Hardware ersetzt wurde)

Außerhalb des Garantiezeitraums:
Defekte Pumpe: neue AiO kaufen.
Hoffen das bei der Undichtheit keine Hardware beschädigt wurde, Kulanz wirds da keine mehr vom Hersteller für Folgeschäden geben.


----------

